# snow plow insurance



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

does anybody know what snow plow insurance might go for in the eastern long island area? im having trouble finding someone who will give me answers


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

All depends on your area and revenue ,credit rating and a few other things.You need to find a insurance broker so he can shop snowplowing rates.Do you do landscaping to ? To get just snowplowing insurance is very expensive,


----------



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

no i don't do landscaping, i was told from a landscaper that it is very expensive to have the insurance. why does being a landscaper help with the insurance costs?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You spread the risk of your business through the whole year.


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

If you find someone let me know.. I'm in the same boat with you and all I do/wanna do is the snowplowing I'm not in it for the landscaping..


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I had an Artisan policy with Utica First Ins. but they are not longer providing coverage effective this spring...I am shopping and will pass along any info that I get.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

toddon22;989891 said:


> no i don't do landscaping, i was told from a landscaper that it is very expensive to have the insurance. why does being a landscaper help with the insurance costs?


Like GV says, snow removal has a higher "experience" rating (statistical probability of claims being filed) than landscaping... so adding a less risky service pulls the rating down.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

hey guys, I am shopping for my policy as well.. I can get a really good deal for lawn care through Utica First but like you said, they are not writing anymore snow removal coverage as of now. My allstate agent said Travelers insurance covers it but they are quoting me an arm an a leg... Did anyone have any luck finding a company? I got some bids coming through that are looking promising already so I need to get insurance! haha Let me know whats up!


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

figure about $1500-$2000/yr


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

bluerage94;1049725 said:


> figure about $1500-$2000/yr


that is fine with me.. Travelers wanted upwards of $5500 a year just for snow removal... what a joke... What company did you get that quote from? I have Allstate like I said working to get me a quote so I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

Try Farm Family Casualty, they have offices on Long Island in Aquebogue, Calverton, East Quogue, Holbrook, Islip Terrace, Miller Place, and Shoreham.

That's where my $2M snow only and Commercial Vehicle policies come from.

www.farmfamily.com


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

There are a couple of different companies that are around...depends if your doing mostly residential or commercial. Snowplowing alone is expensive when you tie it in with landscaping it gets a little cheaper. Call brian at farm family in Islip Terrace.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Not sure if you have American Family out that way, but that's who we have and they're quite reasonable. We carry 4mil and out GL portion is under $1k/yr.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

well Farm Family was a bust, were not very nice either. They want minimum 3 years proof of insurance from another agency to even consider putting a quote together for you. I called State Farm in St James and they are extremely nice.. Got a great package for everything and it the price is right where i wanted it to be. If any of you are still looking, give state farm a go. Now, back to bid sheets and praying for a good winter!


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

Sorry for the bum lead - I had good luck with them so far. What's ironic is that State Farm told me I needed 3 years prior to them quoting me when I found Farm Family. Good luck to you, glad you found something that'll work.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

bterry;1050592 said:


> Sorry for the bum lead - I had good luck with them so far. What's ironic is that State Farm told me I needed 3 years prior to them quoting me when I found Farm Family. Good luck to you, glad you found something that'll work.


haha really? That's really strange. It probably all depends on the agent you get I guess... I know my agent from allstate is horrible and she screwed my whole policy up back when I was doing Drywall and Painting. Boy am I glad I am out of that trade...


----------



## bsmitty (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi

Very first post and I just found this great website that is full of good info. I am in the Chicago area and I have been plowing for several years basically on the side and have always worked on a cash basis. I am now starting a legitimate business and am looking for business insurance from someone in the area that is reputable and won't rake me over the coals for the insurance. If anyone can help with some referrals that would be great.

Brian


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Just be careful and make sure they quote you correctly... State Farm is my primary insurance on my vehicles and property but they wouldn't write me a G.L. policy due tous doing commercial accounts over 10 parking spaces.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Hello All,

Try these guys, they were at the SIMA Symposium

Hortica Insurance & Employee Benefits 
1 Horticultural Ln PO Box 428 Edwardsville, IL 62025 
800-851-7740
800-233-3642 fax


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

wizardsr;1049804 said:


> Not sure if you have American Family out that way, but that's who we have and they're quite reasonable. We carry 4mil and out GL portion is under $1k/yr.


you must not have commercial Auto on that also.


----------

